# AIB Career Breaks/ Redundancy



## Kaiser (8 Jan 2012)

Does anyone know if AIB are still offering career breaks? I am considering going to Canada for a couple of years and a career break would be ideal as opposed to leaving. Also on a career break would I be able to work for another financial institute in Canada or because I would technically still be working for AIB would it be deemed a conflict of interest?

Last question - anyone any news on the redundanices in AIB, it seems to be dragging on forever?

Thanks


----------



## Locke (9 Jan 2012)

I'm assuming you work in AIB, so the correct forum for this would be to contact you HR department.

I would expect that during the any break one would be prohibited from working in the same sector where it would result in employment with a competitor.


----------



## Kerrylady (9 Jan 2012)

No such thing as career breaks in AIB anymore!  They're trying to decrease their levels of staff, not keep them.


----------

